# Schwarze Ränder/Balken um Film herum entfernen. Wie?



## suntrop (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht warum, aber wenn ich TV-Material vom WDR bekomme, dann ist der tatsächliche Film umringt von schwarzen Balken. Hat vielleicht mit deren Export etwas zu tun. Egal.

Ich will die *Ränder jedenfalls weg haben*. Probiert habe ich es mit dem neuen Media Encoder der Creative Suit 4. Wenn ich hier jedoch beschneide, dann bleibt der Rand beim Export dennoch erhalten!?
Mit Premiere Elements scheint das nicht so ganz zu funktionieren, das Programm scheint nicht so flexibel im Umgang mit Video-Größen zu sein. Mein Ausgabeformat sollte ca. 300x240 Pixel betragen.
*
Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich aus dem Film die Ränder entfernen kann?* Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2009)

Einzig Computergeneriertes/bearbeitetes Material hat keinen Rahmen. Liegt nunmal daran, dass im Original-Analogen Zeug noch die Syncbereiche liegen. Tatsache ist/war, dass Röhren (CRTs) durch den Overscan diesen schwarzen Steuerbereich nie gezeigt haben.

Welches Format hat denn die Datei ? Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ein Programm nehmen, das Croppen und skalieren kann. zB VirtualDub. Dann schneidest Du im ersten Schritt den Schwarzbereich weg und skalierst dann auf den Wunschwert.

mfg chmee


----------



## suntrop (8. Mai 2009)

Danke dir für deine Antwort.

Ausgangsformat war .VOB, welches ich durch ändern der Dateiendung in .MPG "umgewandelt" habe.

VirtualDub habe ich gefunden (danke für den Tipp). Musste noch ein Plugin für den MPEG-Import nachladen.

Habe die Ränder mit VirtualDub entfernen können. Super Tool! Dann klappts auch mit dem Media Encoder 

Grüße und besten Dank!
suntrop


P.S.
Anlog? Ich bin Anfang 20 da gibt es nur digital


----------



## suntrop (8. Mai 2009)

Ich war vorschnell. Der Adobe Media Encoder hinterlässt immer einen kleinen schwarzen Rand (5-10 Pixel). Mal links, mal an drei Seiten, manchmal rechts und links …

Ich habe mit VirtualDub alle Ränder restlos weggeschnitten (habe es in Quick Time getestet, da sehe ich keinen Rand). Aber nachdem ich es über den Media Encoder in F4V umgewandelt habe, sehe ich im Flash-Player immer einen störenden Rand.

Ist das normal? Wo kommt der her und vor allem *wie bekomme ich den weg*?
Könnte mir nochmals jemand helfen?


----------



## Da Hacker (8. Mai 2009)

Hi suntrop,



			
				suntrop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin Anfang 20 da gibt es nur digital



Sorry, aber das ist nicht richtig  Auch wenn es überwiegend digitales gibt, sollte man sich dennoch für die analoge Technik interessieren  Insbesondere wenn man für TV Sender produziert.
Was ist denn dein Ziel, wenn ich fragen darf bzw. wofür bearbeitest du das WDR Material?

*Zu deinen Fragen:*
Wo der her kommt? Vermutlich von deinen Einstellungen im Media Encodera. Dort hast du oben ein Tab mit der Beschriftung "Ausgabe". Wenn du dort auch schwarze Balken siehtst, musst du deine Einstellungen so ändern, dass diese entweder weggecropt werden oder du den richtigen Codec wählst, der nicht etwa aus 16:9-Material 4:3 macht(ich glaube z.B. der Microsoft Video Codec macht so einen Mist).
Wenn auch im Ausgabe-Tab alles von den Rändern her stimmt, müsste die Schuld an deinem Player liegen, der gerne mal falsche Seitenverhältnisse des Players mit schwarzen Balken belegt. Versuch da einfach das Video in die Flashbühne zu importieren und schau dir das Ergebnis an - es müsste eigentlich korrekt sein.

Bin gespannt auf deine Antwort.

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## suntrop (9. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte den TV-Beitrag in eine Website setzen.
Erst hatte ich im Media Encoder die Option gewählt, dass er mir das Material wie in der Vorschau exportiert. Dann hatte ich zwar das Ausgangsmaterial beschnitten, aber neue Balken kamen hinzu. Dann habe ich die Option "Anpassen durch Skalieren" gewählt. In der Ausgabevorschau habe ich dann keine Balken gesehen. Erst in der Website.

Als Player nehme ich eine Dreamweaver Extension (Webstunning). In den Einstellung habe ich allerdings die selben Abmessungen wie im Flash-Film eingetippt.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich den FLash-Film sonst testen könnte. Der Media-Player von Adobe hat leider standardmäßig um den Film einen schwarzen Bereich. Da weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob davon etwas am Film hängt 

Ich habe zu Hause keinen Media Encoder zum Testen, aber Montag gucke ich mir das nochmal genauer an. Einen Tipp was ich noch checken kann?


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Da Hacker (9. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend suntrop,

hmm, ich kenne mich leider nicht mit der Extension "Webstunning" aus.
Aber hast du zufälligerweise die Methode mit dem Importieren in ein Flashdokument probiert? So wie du es schilderst scheint die Ausspielung auch geklappt zu haben.

Eine Idee hätte ich - vielleicht - noch. Vielleicht bring ich dir einfach mehr Probleme als du überhaupt haben möchtest, sorry wenn dem so ist  
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du den Film als .flv exportiert hast, kannst du dir mal testweise den "Riva FLV Player" runterladen. Er zeigt das Video genauso an wie du es exportiert hast: Download z.B. hier

Tja sonstige Tipps fallen mir nicht ein, nur die Erkenntnis dass die Sache mit den schwarzen Balken echt nicht einfach ist, wenn es mal nicht mit den gewohnten Methoden klappt.

Nunja, da siehste was dein Digitales Zeugs für Probleme mitbringt   Spaß, bin ja auch anfang 20.

Bin mir sicher, dass du es noch hinkriegst.

Schönes Wochenende

Adam


----------



## suntrop (12. Mai 2009)

Da Hacker hat gesagt.:


> Eine Idee hätte ich - vielleicht - noch. Vielleicht bring ich dir einfach mehr Probleme als du überhaupt haben möchtest, sorry wenn dem so ist


Jedes Problem ist auch eine Herausforderung, um weiter zu kommen als vorher. Von daher bin ich immer dankbar! 

Ich exportiere als F4V und habe mir einen Standalone-Player geladen. Dort sehe ich auch den Balken auf der rechten Seite. Der DW Extension-Produzent hat mir gleiches bestätigt.

*Heißt also, der Media Encoder bringt den Streifen beim Export dort rein.*
In der Ausgabevorschau ist er nicht zu sehen (Screenshot).
Egal welche Einstellungen/Einstellungskombinationen ich wähle, spätestens nach dem Export habe den Balken im Bild.

Im Moment bin ich hier etwas überfragt. Ich kenne mich mit Bewegtbild nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Zinken (12. Mai 2009)

Hast Du mal versucht, das Ganze einfach auf 320x240px (4:3) zu skalieren?
Je nach Inhalt wird das kaum auffallen, aber manche Codecs sind auf bestimmte Seitenverhältnisse festgelegt (zB. MPEG).
Gerade bei TV-Material sollte doch noch Luft für eine kleine Skalierung sein.
Das Problem hatt ich mal mit Flash und QuickTime-Export.
Möglicherweise liegt es auch nicht an den Codecs selbst, sondern an der Encoding-Software, aber das Problem bleibt das ja gleiche...


----------

